# The new phenomenon--park and honk.



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

This has happened several times over the past few months, and I really haven't thought a lot about it until just now. While sitting here reading the other posts on this forum, I heard a car horn honking in the distance. Honk.... honk.... honk.... honk......honkhonkhonkhonk....hhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkk. You get the idea. I looked out the front window where I was able to see out where the driveway makes the bend toward the gate, which is closed and padlocked (dh is gone for a few days and I take no chances with an unlocked gate) The gate is approx. 500 ft. from the house. So anywho, there is a white car parked there, honking. Just honking. No one has gotten out that I could see, they were just honking. I'm not expecting anyone, it's not the police or my family, and if anyone I know was coming here even unexpectedly, they call when the gate is closed and locked to let me know they are here and I can go let them in. Too far for me to see who is in the vehicle. So I stand there at the window, peering out thru the window blind slats, until they give up and drive off.

It's probably someone wanting to sell me something, I imagine. I can't think of many other reasons someone would drive up, park, and honk, apparently expecting me to come out and see what they want. I mean, I CAN think of other reasons, but my first idea is that its a salesperson of some sort.

Primarily, it's annoying, but it's also a bit worriesome.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

maybe its an alarm??


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd be inclined to think salesman as well. Or LDS, but I would think they'd have better manners than that. While I don't appreciate the pushing of religion they're always at least polite when they come here.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd set some binoculars next to that window and see who it is next time. 

Might be nice if you got one of those cheap bicycle horns, go out on the porch, and "honk" back!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's not too unusual here.
The last thing most strangers want is to get out of their cars and get halfway up to a house, then a bunch of dogs make their appearance.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

It is also my thought that after enough times of getting no response that they may think the "coast is clear" and come up to the house for a look see....do you have a good friend/neighbor(preferablely armed and male) that you can call who would quickly drive up behind them and block them there and support you so you can go see who/what it is?? Something like this would make me nervous until I got to the bottom of it. Also if it is someone with bad intent seeing that you have support would make you/your place much less inviting.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

You missed the perfect opportunity to stroll out to the gate with a shotgun and scare the pants off em..


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

bee said:


> It is also my thought that after enough times of getting no response that they may think the "coast is clear" and come up to the house for a look see....do you have a good friend/neighbor(preferablely armed and male) that you can call who would quickly drive up behind them and block them there and support you so you can go see who/what it is?? Something like this would make me nervous until I got to the bottom of it. Also if it is someone with bad intent seeing that you have support would make you/your place much less inviting.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i am with the binoculars , get the licence plate , write down time and date first noticed till they left 

it may not be a bad idea to call and file report with sherrif , maybe they are trying this all over the place.

not sure if your town does but ours has a relitivly new consumer protection law that requires all door to door sales people ect.. to register at city hall and show id and leave contact info incase any complaints come in about thier sales tacticts or illegal behavior.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

When I lived down the hill at the old place, it would occasionally have flooded roads at the "T" intersection. Folks would drive around the road closed signs with flashing lights in a jacked up 4X4, and then a small Honda would foolishly follow them into the water covered road. Of course the Honda would get stuck, and start honking their horn for assistance. Since I lived at the corner, I guess that they wanted me to go and get them from the knee to waist deep water.

After it had happened several times, I then would look out from a 2nd story window with binoculars, and if needed call 911 to let them know what had happened. Of course after living at the old place for 17 and 1/2 years there were many vehicle accidents (some with fatalities), and other times where emergency responders were needed.

One option for someone honking at a gate 500 yards away, would be to maybe set up an intercom, or post a phone number for them to call. That would be for your safety! Plus walking up to an unknown vehicle even with a shotgun while you are out in the open, isn't the greatest idea.

I myself would post signs for "no Tresspassing" and "No Solicitors" at the locked gate, and the road leading up to it..


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

radiofish said:


> When I lived down the hill at the old place, it would occasionally have flooded roads at the "T" intersection. Folks would drive around the road closed signs with flashing lights in a jacked up 4X4, and then a small Honda would foolishly follow them into the water covered road. Of course the Honda would get stuck, and start honking their horn for assistance. Since I lived at the corner, I guess that they wanted me to go and get them from the knee to waist deep water.
> 
> After it had happened several times, I then would look out from a 2nd story window with binoculars, and if needed call 911 to let them know what had happened.


I used to charge people for that kind of thing, towing them to dry land, depending on the person.. Some got a free tow, others not.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

too bad you dont have a bluee heeler to let loose. mine is very effective with the JWs, herds them right back into their cars

btw is there any way to get them to stopcoming to my house besides running at them with an axe? any no call list?? we REPEATEDLY and nicely tell them to NEVER come again, and now we've resorted to letting our dog loose. im sure we arent the only ones they tick off either, and back here there is a lot of places to hide a body(ie, you dont want to tick certain crazy people off who hide out in the woods for a reason because half of them are growing pot and no im not one of them--growing pot i mean, and the census people were having to wear diapers coming up here)

at least they dont come in the muddy season, and my hub has his gun in his hand when he tells them to leave. can someone explain to me WHY JWs are so pushy and relentless?? they have to know they anger people, and im sure they get a lot worse treatment--like i said we are nice but firm, and its stupid you have to go psycho on them to get them to leave(which i had to do one day when i was out alone splitting wood and two jw guys got out of their car to give their little books--i did NOT feel safe and keppt swinging my maul wilder n wilder, emphasing words with splitting oak on one. fell. swoop. this. is. my. maul. on. your. head. cappish. go. away.)


but to answer your honking question, i just let them honk away. sorry to rant on jws, i have no quarrel with them doing their thing, i am not EVER freakin interested!!!!!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I've noted different vehicles each time, as far as I can recall. Or maybe one that came back a couple of times. I guess I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to it so wasn't really vigilant. I guess I will be now. I have some binoculars and will be paying closer attention to make/model and lic. plate# now. 

The gate does have 'No Trespassing' signs on each gate, about 2' from the center of where the gates meet so they are definitely visible, and on both sides of the gate so that, when left open, a No Trespassing sign is still clearly visible. 

And no, I am certainly not going to walk all the way out to the gate to see who it is/what they want. I'd be a sitting (walking) duck the whole way. And who knows, once I get out there they could be some nut and stick a gun in MY face. As I mentioned in another post, there is a meth head on the loose around here, 40+ year old guy always on a bicycle (never a car) who is a house-breaker and reportedly arrested but released on bail or something for breaking and entering down the road a ways. I know the guy by sight but I don't know his name or anything else about him. People like him is what makes me wary of walking outside, even armed, into the open to go inquire about what someone wants. If Im inside peering out, I would have the advantage in that someone outside the gate would have no way of knowing where I was. 

No, no nearby neighbors that I could call. At least none that I know. The people on the next property over have moved (which is no loss as they were unemployed drunks) and the place is currently vacant. I'd be pretty much on my own, unless a situation ocurred where I would call the police for help. 

Thanks for everyone's ideas.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd get a nice cool drink, go out and sit on the porch and wave at them while playing the banjo.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

JuliaAnn said:


> I've noted different vehicles each time, as far as I can recall. Or maybe one that came back a couple of times. I guess I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to it so wasn't really vigilant. I guess I will be now. I have some binoculars and will be paying closer attention to make/model and lic. plate# now.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's ideas.


Who knows who it is. Around here it is likely to be anything from a salesman, to a county water guy wanting an easement for rural water line, to someone selling switching to a different electric company, to a lease agent wanting to lease your mineral rights...

Personally I'd walk out and see... If I wasn't busy with something at the time. You could always put up a sign with a phone # to call, or a box for them to leave a note as to what they wanted..

Could it be a census person? They are pretty persistent.


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

radiofish said:


> I myself would post signs for "no Tresspassing" and "No Solicitors" at the locked gate, and the road leading up to it..


You forgot the sign saying, "if you can read this sign you are in range".
And a man sized target with the center all chewed out.:rock:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

A few weeks ago DS and I were getting the boat ready to go fishing. We heard a horn honking a bunch then across the fields over where two roads meet, a rig came out from the trees, honking. The window was down and I heard a woman scream HELP. I don't trust my wore out ears so I asked DS what his 8 yo ears heard. He said help. I said let's go. We drove around and got there within 5 minutes and found the rig parked back at the last farm. I came around the corner and the lady looked at me with surprise. I said did you scream help? No, I was calling my dog, Sherry. Hmmm. She sure wasn't thankful and was hardly gracious. Oh well, at least we met another neighbor. 



wyld thang said:


> btw is there any way to get them to stopcoming to my house besides running at them with an axe?


My friend knew a guy who lived right across the street from their kingdom hall. When meeting let out, he always got a knock on the door because he was just so handy. He couldn't stop them. Finally one day he saw a couple of blue hairs crossing the street towards his walk. There was a knock, he yelled come in, and they got to see him reclined comfortably on his couch, buck nekkid. Somehow word got passed along and he lived there for years with no more visits.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if it is multiple cars and happens reguar like a call to the sherrif non emergency number just to have an ask and chat about it , they may have some insight or ideas or just may say to call it in and they would be happy to pull in behind the car if they are close by to do some investigating , doesn't hurt to call an ask 

worst thing is they could find out it's a cencus worker , in wich case you say x number of people live here thats all i have to answer good day.

the cencus worker should have a cencus identification tag in their window


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> My friend knew a guy who lived right across the street from their kingdom hall. When meeting let out, he always got a knock on the door because he was just so handy. He couldn't stop them. Finally one day he saw a couple of blue hairs crossing the street towards his walk. There was a knock, he yelled come in, and they got to see him reclined comfortably on his couch, buck nekkid. Somehow word got passed along and he lived there for years with no more visits.


Lucky they weren't Baptists. You get extra bonus points in Heaven for converting naked sinners.

Methodists would have had every single lady in the congregation showing up every Saturday night with meatloaf. 

Ok, joking aside ... 

You're never going to know what's going on unless you walk down there and find out.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> I've noted different vehicles each time, as far as I can recall. Or maybe one that came back a couple of times. I guess I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to it so wasn't really vigilant. I guess I will be now. I have some binoculars and will be paying closer attention to make/model and lic. plate# now.
> 
> The gate does have 'No Trespassing' signs on each gate, about 2' from the center of where the gates meet so they are definitely visible, and on both sides of the gate so that, when left open, a No Trespassing sign is still clearly visible.
> 
> ...


It is very likely that the visitor is an unemployed drunk wanting to know if the next house down the road is for rent.:gaptooth:


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Recon: I see the locked gate and was thinking it is a good time to go in and take what I want.
But I Honk.... honk.... honk.... honk...... if a light comes on in the house or some other sign people are home, then off I go for better pickings.
I was thinking the house was empty and set to rob.
I just check back later. 
(Signed your local burglar) 
:teehee::stirpot:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If they were on legitimate business or trying to sell something the least they could do is leave a message or company literature.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I also think census takers. And I wouldn't have gone down to the gate either. I like the idea of turning on the porch light so they know someone is home. That doesn't tell them that it is a woman alone.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Around here it's usually someone who's lost, hoping to get directions back to the road. They're always met by several 120 - 150 lb dogs, so they never get out of their vehicle. 

If they look friendly enough, I might yell "who are you and what do you want". Otherwise I ignore them and let them back out and vanish. 

Even the UPS man is scared to get out at my house and he's been here a LOT. The dogs know him, but they still trot around his truck looking it over. He said it kind of makes him feel like he's been surrounded and they're sizing him up for a meal. LOL


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My mail lady sits in my driveway (next to the house) and honks. If I am home and go out, she doesn't have to get out of her car to put packages on my porch. I've never had anyone else sit and honk, though. I certainly wouldn't go down to the mailbox to see who is honking - our driveway is really long.


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> s
> 
> btw is there any way to get them to stopcoming to my house besides running at them with an axe? any no call list?? we REPEATEDLY and nicely tell them to NEVER come again, and now we've resorted to letting our dog loose.


Yeah there is a way you sit down with them and you spend time with them and share about Jesus and be sincere they will send a bigger fish each time to convert you and then when realize it wont work they mark you off the list. This is what a pastor friend of mine did in fact he even converted a few of the newbies before the jws caught on and sent in the big guns.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I have had the postmaster bring me larger packages that wouldn't fit in my regular delivery person's car, just doing me a favor.

Who knows?

I would ask them.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

If your gate is 500' from the house you would do well to invest in a surveillance system. You can get an inexpensive one at Radio Shack for about $200. Mount the camera in a concealed location next to the gate so that you can clearly see the occupants of any car even if they don't get out. Many of these systems also have sound so you could add an intercom system. Small investment for piece of mind. 

Then if a car drives up and acts like they did you can call down to them and ask them who they are and what their business is. If it makes you uneasy then you say something like "I'm not interested so please leave". If they fail to comply then you tell them "I have a 30-30 trained on you right now and if you aren't gone in two seconds you'll only get one warning shot".


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I am not real crazy about company. Always figured if I wanted a person to come visit me I would invite them. If they didn't recieve an invitation they were not really wanted.
Honking horns, or any other loud sudden noise, always bothered me.
I am not a real easy going understanding man.

A couple of months ago a man pulled up in front of my house. He knocked on the door but I was busy and ignored it. He returned to his car and began to honk his horn. I went to the door and explained how I would appreciate it if he went on down the road. He seemed to think I would appreciate him more if he could take time to explain why he wanted to see me.
I went out to see if I really would appreciate him.
He explained there was a small limb down in my yard and he would be willing to clean it up for x amount of dollars. I explained how I would handle that myself and would appreciate him moving on.
After explaining why and how much he needed money I was still unimpressed and asked again for him to move on down the yard.
His answer was what are you going to do if I don't want to go.
For some reason this bothered me. 
I advised him I could probably explain in a way he might be able to understand. He thought it was a joke and said "Go ahead and hit me we will see what will happen".
I grabbed the man by the throat and started squeezing. I am not a small man and have some strenght in my hands. He was bent back across the hood of his car making funny noises and turning interesting colors. While watching this I happened to think what am I going to do with a body this large. It is going to take a large hole and I am pretty busy.
I released him, he fell a time or two getting around the car and inside ot it.
Guess he finally understood what I had been telling him all along.


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

> Might be nice if you got one of those cheap bicycle horns, go out on the porch, and "honk" back!


I love this answer !!

Doug


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pancho - be careful when that forceful in showing someone you really mean, Move Along.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's probably just your duaghter's boyfriend picking her up for a date.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's probably just your duaghter's boyfriend picking her up for a date.


If he wants a date he can get out of the car and ask like a gentlemen , my father in law asked me to help fix the garage door the first time i showed up to pick my wife up for a date. come to think about it he had a hole lot of repair projects for me.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hey Pancho!! If the limb down in your yard was small enough you could have just picked it up and used it on him or his car...just to prove you really did not need to pay him to "deal with it"!:viking:

What is it with people that they are so fixed on what they need/want that they can consider nothing else..like being told "NO"?

Every time I hear and see more of this I feel sadder and more frightened of how people will react in a SHTF situation; just yesterday it was on the news about flood supplies being mobbed as the relief workers tried to distribute them. Opps sorry..thread drift.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> If he wants a date he can get out of the car and ask like a gentlemen ....


What! Are you kiddin' me? Are you living in the real world? Teenage boys don't do that anymore. It's onaccounta women's lib or something.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm afraid that I am not very nice to trespassers on my property and greet them armed with a dog by my side.

It sounds like you need to step up security.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Txrider said:


> You missed the perfect opportunity to stroll out to the gate with a shotgun and scare the pants off em..


I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Let's see...From this topic and others, chain link fences with razor wire, locked gates, signs ranging from I'll kill your ass if you step foot on my property to simple no trespassing signs, dogs that circle the UPS guy and anyone else that drives in, obvious threats of gun fire from some of the posted signs, and some with dead animal carcasses and things rigged up to look like dead human bodies on their property.

Frankly, if I were a delivery guy of ANY KIND, USPS, UPS FedEx, fuel oil, LPGas, or whatever I would refuse to deliver to these properties. If you want to live in an armed camp and want to keep everyone out to the point of ridiculousness then there you have it. I would not subject my emloyees to the threat of being shot or being set upon by your dogs. You want your packages come to town to get them, you want LPGas or fuel oil, bring your tanks or fuel cans to the store and we will fill them for you. Inconvenient? Absolutely, but my employees do not need the threat of bodily harm or death just to service you.

By the way I used to deliver LPGas in my younger days and one of the farmers had a mean, nasty, dog that charged me one time as I was putting the bill on the door. I made it back to the truck and got my LPGas hose and gave that dog about a 2 second shot of LPGas right to the face. It flipped his butt right over and he took off for the fields. Funny thing...I never had a problem with that dog ever again. I never felt a single twinge of guilt about doing it and in fact would have done it every time I went there if I had to to keep from getting bitten.

There is nothing that says any employee of any company providing goods or services has to subject themselves to the threat of bodily harm or death just to provide you that service as a convenience. If you choose to live this way this is the price you pay.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Welll... you do have a point about delivery persons and meter readers...however the OP was about UNMARKED cars and honking from locked gates. In today's world even clearly marked delivery trucks could be suspect. Seeing your personal experiances, I understand where you are coming from; however your avatar has us looking down the barrel of a gun.......?? It would seem there are pros and cons and two sides to every issue. Yes, even protecting oneself can be taken to extremes, but I will still err on the side of caution.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

FyredUp said:


> Frankly, if I were a delivery guy of ANY KIND, USPS, UPS FedEx, fuel oil, LPGas, or whatever I would refuse to deliver to these properties. If you want to live in an armed camp and want to keep everyone out to the point of ridiculousness then there you have it. I would not subject my emloyees to the threat of being shot or being set upon by your dogs. You want your packages come to town to get them, you want LPGas or fuel oil, bring your tanks or fuel cans to the store and we will fill them for you. Inconvenient? Absolutely, but my employees do not need the threat of bodily harm or death just to service you.
> 
> .


Don't blame you a bit.

In my case I have my mail sent to a P.O. box.
If I need anything sent by FEDEX or UPS, which hasn't happened in over 5 years, I will have it sent to my work place.
Take my own propane tanks in to be filled.
The electric meter and water meter are located outside of the fence.

I really enjoy my privacy. If I want visitors I will invite them. Even my relatives will call before coming over.
Sure is peaceful here.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

For your safety and peace of mind put up a camera, and as an extra precaution put up one of those motion detectors that ring inside the house. That way you're alerted to any activity by the gate whether it's opened or locked.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

bee said:


> Welll... you do have a point about delivery persons and meter readers...however the OP was about UNMARKED cars and honking from locked gates. In today's world even clearly marked delivery trucks could be suspect. Seeing your personal experiances, I understand where you are coming from; however your avatar has us looking down the barrel of a gun.......?? It would seem there are pros and cons and two sides to every issue. Yes, even protecting oneself can be taken to extremes, but I will still err on the side of caution.


My avatar has nothing to do with this topic. I liked the pic because the caption says "45 because they don't make a 46."

Believe it or not, it is very rare for me to be armed when I am at home. If I get a hinky feeling I may go get the 45 or the shotgun, but normally I do not have a gun out or carry one on me when I am walking around my property. Lately, more so than previously because black bears have been spotted locally.

I do not live in a fenced in compound, I do not have a gate, I do not have "I will kill you and leave you for the buzzards if you trespass" signs on my property, and I do not have dead animal or mocked up human carcasses on my property. I do have 3 dogs as an early warning system, I have a yard light, and if I need them I have my guns.

Honestly, if she is so concerned get a remote camera and the next time they pull up take a picture and give it to the local police as a possible suspicious person. Post a sign on the gate that says this property under video surveilance and buy a camera real or phony and post it prominently at the gate so it appears anyone there is being video taped.

You simply can't have it both ways, live in an armed camp and expect the same services as someone living more openly. I am not criticising the choice to live that way just failing to understand why people can't see the reality of the situation.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Even though we live about 100 feet off main highway, I keep the gate shut and pad-locked. I decided a few years ago that no-one will come into the house any more to use the phone to call for help when their vehicle breaks down. I am here most of the time by myself, which has pretty much become common knowledge since we are in sight of the road. Makes me an easy target. I count on my gossipy neighbors to spread the word that I am not "all there". And that I'm trigger-happy. And just hateful. LOL! Whatever works to my advantage. 

As far as the honking, it (IMO) is rude and a summons for me to come to the gate which is not my intention at all. If they were welcome, then the gate would be open. If my house was far from the gate I would probably just have a set-up with a number to call or leave a note. The camera is a great idea. Anyone else can send a letter through the mail. Put a sign on the gate stating that it is closed/locked for a reason that they wouldn't understand. :teehee:

BTW, JW's don't bother me any more after the last episode. Maybe they could see something in my eyes that scared them. LOL! Going on 4-5 years now.:bouncy:

I don't feel like I'm living in a compound at all. Several months ago I had someone leave fingerprints/smears on a window where they tried the lock. Made the report and I am much more observant and aware of traffic and have installed a simple/effective alarm system in part of the house. I know I can't keep them out, I just need a few seconds to be ready.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> My friend knew a guy who lived right across the street from their kingdom hall. When meeting let out, he always got a knock on the door because he was just so handy. He couldn't stop them. Finally one day he saw a couple of blue hairs crossing the street towards his walk. There was a knock, he yelled come in, and they got to see him reclined comfortably on his couch, buck nekkid. Somehow word got passed along and he lived there for years with no more visits.


That does seem to stop them, I answered the door for them wearing only a robe and it was kinda see through in the light -- they never came back in the 7 years I lived there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> This has happened several times over the past few months, and I really haven't thought a lot about it until just now. While sitting here reading the other posts on this forum, I heard a car horn honking in the distance. Honk.... honk.... honk.... honk......honkhonkhonkhonk....hhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkk. You get the idea. I looked out the front window where I was able to see out where the driveway makes the bend toward the gate, which is closed and padlocked (dh is gone for a few days and I take no chances with an unlocked gate) The gate is approx. 500 ft. from the house. So anywho, there is a white car parked there, honking. Just honking. No one has gotten out that I could see, they were just honking. I'm not expecting anyone, it's not the police or my family, and if anyone I know was coming here even unexpectedly, they call when the gate is closed and locked to let me know they are here and I can go let them in. Too far for me to see who is in the vehicle. So I stand there at the window, peering out thru the window blind slats, until they give up and drive off.
> 
> It's probably someone wanting to sell me something, I imagine. I can't think of many other reasons someone would drive up, park, and honk, apparently expecting me to come out and see what they want. I mean, I CAN think of other reasons, but my first idea is that its a salesperson of some sort.
> 
> Primarily, it's annoying, but it's also a bit worriesome.





JuliaAnn said:


> I've noted different vehicles each time, as far as I can recall. Or maybe one that came back a couple of times. I guess I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to it so wasn't really vigilant. I guess I will be now. I have some binoculars and will be paying closer attention to make/model and lic. plate# now.
> 
> The gate does have 'No Trespassing' signs on each gate, about 2' from the center of where the gates meet so they are definitely visible, and on both sides of the gate so that, when left open, a No Trespassing sign is still clearly visible.
> 
> ...





FyredUp said:


> My avatar has nothing to do with this topic. I liked the pic because the caption says "45 because they don't make a 46."
> 
> Believe it or not, it is very rare for me to be armed when I am at home. If I get a hinky feeling I may go get the 45 or the shotgun, but normally I do not have a gun out or carry one on me when I am walking around my property. Lately, more so than previously because black bears have been spotted locally.
> 
> ...


Let's see here - JulieAnn has posted about a strange unmarked car that honks, and then she posted the gate has "NO TRESPASSING" signs on each side of the gate so if one side was open, the other side still showed.

No where does she say she's expecting any type of service, especially with an unmarked unknown car.
Others have said they don't have services at their places - not JulieAnn.

Then FyredUp is all fired up about this issue, and merges posts in his mind saying she cannot have it both ways. (keeping people out, as opposed to having good delivery service). I have not read one post on this thread that wants it BOTH ways.

Incomprehensible.... honestly. 

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

so jws dont like nudity huh...ill keep my swimsuit top handy then and give that a whirl next time they send the family combo out  and i'll hang onto my hubs fave pair of shorts that are holey you know where...

we love our ups man, he is scared of dogs(got badly attacked once) so he honks for us, no prob. meter reader honks--but the point there is they are in MARKED trucks, not unmarked yahoos


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> What! Are you kiddin' me? Are you living in the real world? Teenage boys don't do that anymore. It's onaccounta women's lib or something.



while it is a strange little old and backwards place at times it is the real world , you have to just expect more from people if they want somthing they will figure it out. 
we even reformed the boy accross the road who used to yell hay , haaayyy , haaaayyyy when he wanted to play with the kids hay was basically the extent of his vocabulary for 2 years he now comes over asks if they can play he is 8 now almost 9 and there may be hope for him yet. 

i do have to admit that none of my daughters are dating age but we have play dates and freinds asking if they can come over ect.. kids have this way of comming up with play times and inviting each other over to the others house when they are at school. we have curbed this with you know our phone number write it down for them and have thier parents call and we will set something up while we are looking at the calandar and we will know who and were and have phone numbers.
so far this has worked fairly well.

it's a small town ,if they date anyone from around here chances are i will know thier parents any way.

as far as womens lib , more harm has been done to women in the name of womans lib, it's usualy an excuse for bad behavior ,equality i belive in the girls should have the same oportunity for sports , careers , school , and such they can persue any feild in wich they like , my daughters even shot with the boys last week at scout camp, the older one gives her brother a good run and she is joining 4h shooting sports in the fall. we are very equal oportunity.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Mom_of_Four said:


> My mail lady sits in my driveway (next to the house) and honks. If I am home and go out, she doesn't have to get out of her car to put packages on my porch. I've never had anyone else sit and honk, though. I certainly wouldn't go down to the mailbox to see who is honking - our driveway is really long.


Same thing with my postal worker. If the Postmaster doesn't catch me at home to ask if I'll be home to meet her in the driveway, she'll pull in and honkhonkhonkhonk. Which only acts to stir the large barking dog's ire, which in turn alerts the loose 250lb goat(s) to come running to investigate the nervous person behind the window who started the whole thing and must certainly have something good to eat (goat think).
-scrt crk


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

RWBlue01 said:


> You forgot the sign saying, "if you can read this sign you are in range".
> And a man sized target with the center all chewed out.:rock:



Ever see the movie "Second Hand Lions"? 20 seconds into this video shows how they handle unwanted solicitation...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idpU4UT8vc0[/ame]

-scrt crk


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not inclined to talk to sales people or those looking for work, as I have no spare $$ right now to throw away and am not even inclined to listen to their speil. Had some guy come knock on the door a while back (obviously ignored the no trespassing signs one day when the gate was open) handing out a flyer for tree work. I guess it's just my suspicious nature but I just don't like it when someone comes up to the house. Census workers are gone now, aren't they? I thought they were only working through the end of July? And doesn't the mailman or lady leave one of those post office notes in your mailbox if they try to deliver a package and you aren't home, so you can go to the post office and get it? At least they used to, in the past.

I guess I'm just an old hermit now. Based on a lifetime of experience, if someone comes to your home unannounced, they are likely selling something, or they want something from you in some manner. When I was younger, I used to think I *had* to answer the door, answer the phone, etc. I stopped answering the beck and call of every Tom Dick and Harry who came down the road a long time ago. Seemed they always wanted something of me--usually money.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Donât worry I think publishers clearing house will only try three times.

The big white van always hangs back till they get the big check out.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mom_of_Four said:


> My mail lady sits in my driveway (next to the house) and honks. If I am home and go out, she doesn't have to get out of her car to put packages on my porch. I've never had anyone else sit and honk, though. I certainly wouldn't go down to the mailbox to see who is honking - our driveway is really long.


That is what our previous mail lady would do also. Took me a while to figure that one out as I don't like to answer my door and don't respond to honking either. Our current mail lady will bring a box to the door and leave it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

""You simply can't have it both ways, live in an armed camp and expect the same services as someone living more openly. I am not criticising the choice to live that way just failing to understand why people can't see the reality of the situation""

Gosh FiredUp, you certainly do get fired up on this subject, you've made comments on another thread somewhere about razor ribbon topped fences and living in fear. It must really be a sore point with you. If posts like mine bother you so much, why do you respond to them? Do you like to belittle other people and the way they choose to live? It would certainly appear so, despite you saying you are not criticizing it. 

You have made assumptions about me/us that are not correct; you jumped to conclusions for some reason, attributing things to us that you know nothing about. We have a PO box in town, we do not have l.p. gas here, and FedEx/UPS deliveries are very rare indeed, considering I virtually never mailorder or online order anything. We have no reason to have any kind of service people here. Electric meter is read by a very nice lady with binoculars, she's been working in this area since we moved here in 1983. Water meter is, of course, out at the road. So you see, FiredUp, we don't need any service people coming onto the property, so I am *not* choosing to have it 'both ways'. It's just not an issue.

And you're absolutely, positively 100% correct--- I/we like to keep people off our property. Uninvited people on the place are most likely up to no good, plain and simple. And I am not inclined to 'live openly' because if we like to admit it or not, there is crime even in rural areas, and I am not going to leave the place open to theives, because if you realize it or not, given an opportunity, they *will* carry off your possessions.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

pancho said:


> I am not real crazy about company. Always figured if I wanted a person to come visit me I would invite them. If they didn't recieve an invitation they were not really wanted.
> Honking horns, or any other loud sudden noise, always bothered me.
> I am not a real easy going understanding man.
> 
> ...


I dunno you sounded pretty reasonable to me.. I don't mind listening to a guy tell me what he came for.... But if he refuses to leave when asked that's about as rude as a man can get.

I had one the other day trying to sell me on switching to a new electric company... I listened and tried nicely to tell him I wasn't interested, 3 times.

Then his time was up for rudely brushing off my polite attempt to end the sales call, and I looked him in a way to be obviously ready to put hands on him and told him "You will leave, now.. And I'm not going to say it again.." He was a short little young guy, and I'm 6'4" big guy, and he meekly wandered off without another word...

I really try not to be angry, or intimidating, but it does come in handy at times..


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ok juliaann i will say what i was going to say, disclaimer this is just teasing and not meant mean--

"maybe its reformed amish wanting to sell you fruitcake"


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

You guys are right. I will stop commenting on this topic. 

I guess I never realized how dangerous living in the south was. It makes me appreciate safe, quiet, rural Wisconsin so much more now!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I think living in fear justifies some people's existence.

I have read armed visits, mean dogs, camera's and etc..

Why don't you just ask them? I'm not really understanding that logic.

I have done service work most of my adult life, and maybe I am touchy about this, but I have had people do all of the things listed;

When they were the ones who called me to fix their dryer.

I will admit that I have also pulled in to the wrong drive way, knocked on the wrong door etc.... all on accident. i make mistakes. I know most folks do not.

I can tell you, if someone pulls a gun on me, I ain't coming back. 

I live in the country and seldom lock my door. I have guns and I have dogs, but they are both locked up where they belong.

I refuse to live in fear on my own land. I know that there are bad things that happen, but jeesh that is not new. There have been a small percentage of people that did bad things since the beginning of time. There is just more publicity now. 

What happened to treating others as we would like to be treated. I am amazed at folks who thump the bible and scream "Shoot all strangers!"

sorry, some of ya'll's fear mongering sets me on edge. I sure hope my son's car never breaks down close to one of your homes.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We had someone casing the neighborhood by leaving a vehicle or motorcycle in a driveway and walking the ditches to look over the houses on the pretense of looking for their phone they dropped. I happened to be close to the road but out of sight because of our evergreens. I walked out and said --Gee someone left me a free motorcycle? I heard his story and replied that I saw his bike so came to investigate. He had no idea I was only a few feet away when he parked the bike there.

We've had so many breakins in the area I'm going to hang up some new signs I ordered.

ALL TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT ON SITE.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If I were in the same position, I'd honk back with a handy hand cannon. Keep on honking, use a shoulder cannon.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Okay...I said no more commenting but for crying out loud...

In another topic a lady asking for advice on how to defend herself against a sexual predator she helped send to prison was told "Golly asking that here will be used against you as a basis for premeditation."

And yet here we have a guy posting signs saying "All trespassers will be shot on site", and another suggesting this lady shoot at people with a pistol for honking their horn, and if they don't stop honking then shooting at them with a rifle. Um, DUH! Let's talk about premeditation.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

mickm said:


> I think living in fear justifies some people's existence.
> 
> I have read armed visits, mean dogs, camera's and etc..
> 
> ...


TESTIFY BROTHER!! I agree 100%.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mickm - your post brings up some questions...



> I have done service work most of my adult life, and maybe I am touchy about this, but I have had people do all of the things listed;
> 
> When they were the ones who called me to fix their dryer. DID THEY KNOW YOU WERE COMING?
> 
> ...



So, while I currently may or may not have a gun for protection, I do know that I have at least one cousin that when I go to her house the pistol is in a holster and it's hung from the top edge of a door frame, and to the best of my knowledge it's loaded. Not necessarily for two legged invaders of space, but there are 4 legged ones also.

I do not see where being a called service repair person that was expect equates to OP's original description of what happened. She had not called a service person, it was not a marked vehicle and they did not get out of their vehicle and attempt to call out and make themselves known.


PS: CAPS above to differentiate from other part of post. Not meant to be yelling.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Angie,

answer one question for me;

What would be wrong with asking the people why they re honking?

Maybe it's an older person who can't walk? MAybe they are trying to track down an old neighbor or resident?

I bet if you asked, they would tell you.

I actually drive an unmarked vehicle. It's a pick up with tool boxes on it. Yes, if someone calls me, I normally knock on the door until someone answers.

I'm silly that way.

I have yet to be killed, despite living the wild life I do, unarmed on my own land. I'm a rabble rouser.

I have had things stolen, and know others who have as well. Like many folks who are touched by crime a large amount of the time it is committed by individuals who they know. 

Believe it or not, I have also had complete strangers be nice to me. I must be the only one.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I've always kept my gates locked so nobody could just drive in. Friends always call first, they don't just drop in, they know I like my privacy. The times when unknown people have parked at the gate and honked repeatedly (it's happened lots of times) I've just walked down to the gate with the dogs and enquired what they wanted. Usually they're lost and looking for one of the neighbours but sometimes there's been a more valid emergency. For some people getting lost IS an emergency. I've never, never had any problems with people who had nefarious motives. But this is the north, not the gun-toting south and maybe that makes a difference in people's attitudes and level of paranoia????

*Wyld Thang*, re: the JW's and other bible thumpers (who usually seem to come round real early on Saturday mornings). Nudity _does_ work, one of my husbands used to do that all the time to get rid of them .... he'd just appear at the front porch naked under a loose open bath robe and say "Yessss?" with a big sleazy grin on his face.

Another thing that usually stops them from visiting is to hang a noticeable Star of David (Jewish) or a big Pentacle (Pagan) on the door or front gate. If that doesn't work then start ranting fiercely at them about politics. JW's never know much about politics and it throws them right off track. Then they can't wait to run away.











.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Had a meat salesman (one of these fly by night, freezer in the back of the truck kind of guys) come up to the house one day. Now I live way back in the woods off the main road. This guy comes up wanting to sell me some frozen meat. Nope not interested! Keeps on being persistent. Nope not interested, tell him the best thing he can do is hit the road and get off my property, all this very politely with no slang involved. 

Meat guy says... I'm trying to make a living and you can't make me leave. Well will see about that, turn and go toward the house and he yells back at me... you will be sorry I'll call the sheriff. (I never threatened in anyway..just said we will see about that) So he leaves.

20 minutes go by and here he comes again up the drive with a deputy sheriff behind him. Tells the deputy that I pulled a gun on him and threatened him. Deputy gets out of the car walks toward me and calls me by name (meat salesman surprised he knows me)and never says a word to me. Turns back to the salesman and tells him he's a lair. that if I would have said that we would be calling the coroner, because if I had pulled a gun I would have shot him.

Now the moral too the story is if you feel more secure with a gate put it up and keep it closed ( I do, just not to have to put up with aggravating people like this salesman) Note: Census workers will walk around it...ask me how I know (and I sent the form back the same day I got it.)

At no time did I ever feel threatened or did I threaten, just don't like being told what I can or can't do at my own home. Please think people and don't make a mistake that could change you or someone else for the rest of your life.

If someone is honking at the gate it's just like the phone you don't have to answer!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I would have called the local sheriff and asked it there were any government agency people out making visits. I'd leave a description of the vehicle with the sheriff. That way, if something did happen, there's a record of time/vehicle description for any followup. Other than that, I'd sit still and be glad my gate was serving its purpose.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mickm said:


> I think living in fear justifies some people's existence.
> 
> I have read armed visits, mean dogs, camera's and etc..
> 
> ...


Can't speak for anyone else but fear does not enter into it.
I just do not want other people to bother me.

I don't need anyone to fix anything for me, I can do that myself. No need for anyone to show up around my place using that as an excuse.

You ever stop to think if they pull a gun on you they might not want to see you again. Could be the reason for the gun in the first place.

I live sort of in the country. I never lock my doors, some don't even have a lock on them. Have one dog but she is more for company than protection. She expects me to protect her.

I am treating others just exactly like I want them to treat me. I do not go to other people's home without an invitation. I do not drive up, set in my car, and honk until someone comes out. I don't trespass.

Again, fear does not have a single thing to do with it. I bought my place, I pay the bills, and I expect to not be bothered while I am at home.

Maybe your son should learn a little about car care and maintenance. A little work and effort on his side could save some worry on your side.

I have a problem with people who do not respect the property of others. I have a problem with those who do not respect the privacy of others.
I don't want to be bothered by either.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

mickm said:


> Angie,
> 
> answer one question for me;
> 
> What would be wrong with asking the people why they re honking?


Not Angie, but I'll answer it.

Because maybe they're not nice people who are just lost. Really obnoxious honking isn't exactly polite.

Because it may be a far fetched scenario that someone were to then see her approaching, all alone and unarmed they might just pull out a gun, back her into her own house and the next anyone would hear from her was the 6 o'clock news saying her body was found and there are no suspects. Far-fetched, but it only needs to happen to her once and then SHE's the far-fetched statistic.

You can call me paranoid because I grew up in NYC, but the truth of the matter is stuff like that is much, much more common (violent crime rate committed by strangers per 1000 people) way out in the sticks where no one can hear you screaming or is likely to see someone pistol whip you in your own driveway.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

In this day and age if someone were just sitting there honking in front of my property, it means they want to get my attention and hold it. Therefore, I'd be more concerned with what could be going on in the back of the property.
So the first thing I'd do is get their plate number or better yet their picture if possible and then check out the back with shotgun in hand.
You're only paranoid until something happens ......then, you're insightful.


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> Ever see the movie "Second Hand Lions"? 20 seconds into this video shows how they handle unwanted solicitation...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idpU4UT8vc0
> 
> -scrt crk


I love that film.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

oldasrocks said:


> We had someone casing the neighborhood by leaving a vehicle or motorcycle in a driveway and walking the ditches to look over the houses on the pretense of looking for their phone they dropped. I happened to be close to the road but out of sight because of our evergreens. I walked out and said --Gee someone left me a free motorcycle? I heard his story and replied that I saw his bike so came to investigate. He had no idea I was only a few feet away when he parked the bike there.
> 
> We've had so many breakins in the area I'm going to hang up some new signs I ordered.
> 
> ALL TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT ON SITE.


Perhaps he lost his cell phone.:goodjob:


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Original post here removed by me and replaced with the following new, and improved, post.

Juliann,

Please answer this question for me. What do you expect people to do who want to contact you? You have a locked gate with no trespassing signs and admittedly you have no phone number or instructions on how to contact you on the gate. It seems that honking at the gate is the only alternative.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Okay, by popular demand I am attempting to recreate parts of my original post above.

oldasrocks...You are going to post signs that say "ALL TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT ON SITE." Is this what you mean? They will be shot simply for being on your property? Or is this what you mean? "ALL TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT ON SIGHT." They will be shot if you can see them. The words are different and have different meanings. One is a location, and one is your ability to see them.

Texican...Please explain to me how you will justify shooting at someone, let alone possibly killing them, for merely honking a car horn. Castle Doctrine would not apply because they are NOT even on your property they would either be on the right of way, or on the road.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Everyone has an opinion but some have a burr under the saddle. It is each persons decision of what they would do in similar circumstances. I'm sure, everyone here is adult enough to live with the results of any actions/inaction they take. 

For anyone to get highly disturbed over any responses that have been given here is downright funny. I believe some have been written to get the responses that resulted. ound:

I could :stirpot: but I have to go babysit the chickens while they are out free-ranging. Too many hawks, etc.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes Homebody it bothers me that people take for granted people are bad, before giving them a chance to be good.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

pancho said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but fear does not enter into it.
> I just do not want other people to bother me.
> 
> I don't need anyone to fix anything for me, I can do that myself. No need for anyone to show up around my place using that as an excuse.
> ...


Actually my son doesn't even drive yet, I was just using that as an example.

I am sure that you carry every tool and part to overhaul your vehicle with you at all times. My step son is 14 and pretty competent mechanically. I would imagine at some point in his life he will have a car break down that he can not fix on the side of the road. I know I have.

I can understand you want your privacy, I certainly do not like uninvited guests myself but JEESH!

YA'll have lived pretty good lives if you have never had to ask someone for help before in your past.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Otter said:


> Not Angie, but I'll answer it.
> 
> Because maybe they're not nice people who are just lost. Really obnoxious honking isn't exactly polite.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a far fetched scenario and I am certainly glad I don't live in fear like you.

I will 100% agree that honking is obnoxious, that is one of the reasons I would want to find out what is going on?


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

homebody said:


> Everyone has an opinion but some have a burr under the saddle. It is each persons decision of what they would do in similar circumstances. I'm sure, everyone here is adult enough to live with the results of any actions/inaction they take.
> 
> For anyone to get highly disturbed over any responses that have been given here is downright funny. I believe some have been written to get the responses that resulted. ound:
> 
> I could :stirpot: but I have to go babysit the chickens while they are out free-ranging. Too many hawks, etc.


Of course it is every's decision to do what ever they will. To advocate shooting someone simply for stepping on your property, or to shoot at someone honking their horn and not even on your property, are concepts that I simply cannot understand. 

I see it is FUNNY to you to have people posting about shooting and killing people. Strange sense of humor you have there. Especially when in other topics people have been warned about premeditation. I would think announcing to the cyber world your intent to shoot to kill trespassers simply for stepping on your land would surely indicate premeditation.

If all you have is to stir the pot then do what you will. But if you are interested in serious discourse how about trying to help me understand what I see as just plain madness.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

My point is this, if someone does you harm or threatens you, or yours in anyway, yes take every measure available to you.


When you become suspicious of every individual, the bad guys have won.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mickm said:


> Yes Homebody it bothers me that people take for granted people are bad, before giving them a chance to be good.


Not all people are bad, just the majority.

But again, it isn't always about bad people. Sometimes a person just does not care to be bothered. People buy homes expecting to be able to enjoy them. Their enjoyment may not include taking time to listen to everyone who decides they want to bother people.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mickm said:


> Actually my son doesn't even drive yet, I was just using that as an example.
> 
> I am sure that you carry every tool and part to overhaul your vehicle with you at all times. My step son is 14 and pretty competent mechanically. I would imagine at some point in his life he will have a car break down that he can not fix on the side of the road. I know I have.
> 
> ...


I do carry a nice selection of tools in every vehicle I own. I also try to keep then in shape. Also carry a cell phone. I know who to call and do not bother those who don't want to be bothered. I also can walk. I had to walk 14 miles once when my pickup broke down and I couldn't repair it. It was about 3 am. I walked by several houses but kept walking. It might have been easier to go to the first house and keep knocking until someone got up. The way I feel about privacy kept me walking.

No, I haven't led a pretty good life. Parts of it had been quite bad. I have had to ask someone for help, though not a stranger that just happens to be handy.
I have some very close friends. I know I can depend on them and they know they can depend on me.

Part of the idea about survival and emergency prepardness, the name of this forum, is to prepare yourself for those unexpected things that happen. Don't know how others prepare or what they prepare for but I like to be as well prepared as possible. Actually gives me a good feeling inside to know I can do just about whatever needs to be done. I take pride in the fact my well being does not always depend on others.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

FyredUp said:


> Of course it is every's decision to do what ever they will. To advocate shooting someone simply for stepping on your property, or to shoot at someone honking their horn and not even on your property, are concepts that I simply cannot understand.
> 
> I see it is FUNNY to you to have people posting about shooting and killing people. Strange sense of humor you have there. Especially when in other topics people have been warned about premeditation. I would think announcing to the cyber world your intent to shoot to kill trespassers simply for stepping on your land would surely indicate premeditation.
> 
> If all you have is to stir the pot then do what you will. But if you are interested in serious discourse how about trying to help me understand what I see as just plain madness.



You are taking every word written here as serious. Can't help you understand that you are being somewhat gigged but you sure are providing fodder (entertainment). If you are not already enlightened, then it is not possible to help you "see" anything. 
I've personally threatened/promised to kill any dogs running on my property and will drop the person that recently tried to get in a window should they return. Of course, I'll wait till they are inside.:hysterical:


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

pancho said:


> I do carry a nice selection of tools in every vehicle I own. I also try to keep then in shape. Also carry a cell phone. I know who to call and do not bother those who don't want to be bothered. I also can walk. I had to walk 14 miles once when my pickup broke down and I couldn't repair it. It was about 3 am. I walked by several houses but kept walking. It might have been easier to go to the first house and keep knocking until someone got up. The way I feel about privacy kept me walking.
> 
> No, I haven't led a pretty good life. Parts of it had been quite bad. I have had to ask someone for help, though not a stranger that just happens to be handy.
> I have some very close friends. I know I can depend on them and they know they can depend on me.
> ...


So you are saying that if my son, a polite, clean cut teenager walked up to your door in daylight, and asked you to make a call for him because he was a long way from home and his car was broke down or he had a wreck,

that you would tell him to get lost?

How about if my 8 year old was riding with me and I had a heart attack. Would you run my son out of the yard and leave me to die?

Do you have children Pancho?

Obviously people have mistreated you in your life, I can tell you without a doubt that it was not my sons or myself. I can also tell you that I would never willfully bother anyone, unless a situation forced me to. 

Folks like some of the posters on this board scare me more then criminals, I have to be completely honest.

No reason to have a SHTF situation, many people are already living it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mickm said:


> So you are saying that if my son, a polite, clean cut teenager walked up to your door in daylight, and asked you to make a call for him because he was a long way from home and his car was broke down or he had a wreck,
> 
> that you would tell him to get lost?
> 
> ...


If your teenage son walked up to my door 90% of the time I would not notice him unless he did something he shouldn't do. If I did notice him I probably would ignore him unless he did something he shouldn't. If I did notice him and answered the door I would ask politely what he needed. If there was a wreck I would help as much as possible. If it was only because his car had quit I would nicely send him on down the road.

An 8 year old, again if I noticed him, would be asked what he needed. If he was lost, injured, or who ever was supposed to be taking care of him was hurt, I would do what I could to help. I would be very interested learning how an 8 year old kid happened to be at my house.

Yes I have a child. I also have helped raise 12 other children, some who never knew who one of their parents were.

I can believe that you or your family would not bother anyone unless a situation forced you to. Problem is some people seem to find themselves in some situation pretty often. It is usually not really as important or as bad as they think. It is usually their fault. If they continue to depend on others to take care of them they will usually find themselves in a similiar situation is a short time and be looking for some one to help them out again. And usually those who make a habit of needing help seem to think they are not imposing on others as they feel they are, and their problem, lots more important than the person they are asking for help and whatever he was busy doing.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

To be honest, I doubt we are far away from the same opinion. I don't like uninvited guests, even my friends.

I don't like horn honkers, loud radios and one of the reasons I don't like motorcycles is I have to listen to rich SOB's drive them in front of my house all weekend long.

I will be polite if someone asks for help and I can help them.

I have been in bad positions before, in parts of the country where I didn't know a soul. I'm a pretty handy guy and can fix about anything, but I have been places where I didn't have a phone and didn't know which way to walk to find one, and also didn't happen to have a fuel pump or alternator with me.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

homebody said:


> You are taking every word written here as serious. Can't help you understand that you are being somewhat gigged but you sure are providing fodder (entertainment). If you are not already enlightened, then it is not possible to help you "see" anything.
> I've personally threatened/promised to kill any dogs running on my property and will drop the person that recently tried to get in a window should they return. Of course, I'll wait till they are inside.:hysterical:


Easy way out. Tell me I am a goof but don't help me understand this passionate desire some have for blasting people simply for walking on their property.

By the way if someone crawled in my window I would pop a cap in their ass too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

homebody said:


> You are taking every word written here as serious. Can't help you understand that you are being somewhat gigged but you sure are providing fodder (entertainment). If you are not already enlightened, then it is not possible to help you "see" anything.
> I've personally threatened/promised to kill any dogs running on my property and will drop the person that recently tried to get in a window should they return. Of course, I'll wait till they are inside.:hysterical:





FyredUp said:


> Easy way out. Tell me I am a goof but don't help me understand this passionate desire some have for blasting people simply for walking on their property.
> 
> By the way if someone crawled in my window I would pop a cap in their ass too.


Okay - homebody - please explain if you can, I KNOW that FyredUp is not being baiting by his questions. He does not understand your outlook. Since you do understand it, you are the best one to explain it - so please do not cop out on it and take the easy way out.

And FyredUp - I'm chuckling at your last statement coming from YOU! :cute:


Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

to mickm


> Angie,
> 
> answer one question for me;
> 
> What would be wrong with asking the people why they re honking?


Depends on the history of the area, the time of day and the looks of the vehicle. Also, if alone etc. I would think that anyone with any sense, after honking once or twice would at least get out and yell a "yoo hoo". If they are afraid to do that, then they must be in the wrong place and know it's not good to be doing what they are doing.
It is a situational situation.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - homebody - please explain if you can, I KNOW that FyredUp is not being baiting by his questions. He does not understand your outlook. Since you do understand it, you are the best one to explain it - so please do not cop out on it and take the easy way out.
> 
> And FyredUp - I'm chuckling at your last statement coming from YOU! :cute:
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking homebody to explain.

Look, let's be clear. I believe in defending what is mine and if I feel threatened, or someone is threatening my family, I am going to do what is necessary to keep them from harm. I am not however going to blast away at someone simply walking on my lawn.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

That I said some may be kidding/joking about their extreme measures? IDK, maybe ALL have been serious. If so, then I don't agree with them but I don't have to agree because each person owns their own actions, they are not responsible for mine, and vice versa. Some responses have been over the top IMO but we are ALL individuals and will not respond to a situation the same. I also am not responsible for what others have posted here. If they really will do what they say, then I hope I never move close to them. But I have respect for others property and would never cross that line.

I'm not going to get bent out of shape over what what somone else says they will do. That's them. They don't have to explain their plans of what to do because it does not affect me. We pay the property taxes here and feel like it's our property. There is no respect for others property here. Have one "neighbor" that will not speak to me because I insist that she keep her 5 dogs on her property. I just want what is ours. If she has to keep them penned, then it is her problem. 

BTW, same woman when they moved here, first conversation. Expected us to sell/lease a few acres for her horses she left behind in KY. Got mad when I said no, she should have bought more than 1 acre. Not my problem. I don't owe her anything. Much more, won't go into it here.

Whether I'm being completely rational or not is owned by me and me alone. If I commit a crime, I'll pay for it, no one else. Same goes for everyone who has posted on this thread.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks homebody - a very realisitic summary of the outlook on this thread. 
Good luck with the 'neighbor' .


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

homebody said:


> That I said some may be kidding/joking about their extreme measures? IDK, maybe ALL have been serious. If so, then I don't agree with them but I don't have to agree because each person owns their own actions, they are not responsible for mine, and vice versa. Some responses have been over the top IMO but we are ALL individuals and will not respond to a situation the same. I also am not responsible for what others have posted here. If they really will do what they say, then I hope I never move close to them. But I have respect for others property and would never cross that line.
> 
> I'm not going to get bent out of shape over what what somone else says they will do. That's them. They don't have to explain their plans of what to do because it does not affect me. We pay the property taxes here and feel like it's our property. There is no respect for others property here. Have one "neighbor" that will not speak to me because I insist that she keep her 5 dogs on her property. I just want what is ours. If she has to keep them penned, then it is her problem.
> 
> ...



I agree they have the right to express their opinion.

I also have the right to express mine.

I totally understand folks not liking trespassers, but when people start talking about shooting them, it is crossing the line.

As others have said, Just My Opinion.

I can understand a woman (or a man for that matter) being nervous about someone honking at her drive way, but can not understand the advice of some here to fire shots at them or turn mean dogs loose.

It was folks general thought that the honkers and anyone who comes to a house uninvited were obviously up to no good, that bothered me. 

I guess I miss the days of my youth, when people were welcomed until they became un welcomed. In my opinion, when a very, very few people start making the majority fearful of every stranger,

Then the SOB's have won.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

What some people fail to understand. If I buy a piece of property, pay the taxes, and live on the propery, I have the right to decide who I want on that property. Maybe some people have never worked for, saved, and built by hand their home. Maybe they have been renters all of their life. There may be many different reasons but the fact remains. As long as I own the land I will be the one who chooses who has access to that property. I will choose what actions are allowed and what is not allowed.
The meaning ov private property should be very easy to understand. The first word should give it away. PRIVATE. Maybe some need to look that word up.

Hate to have to say it this way but some have a problem with understanding.
It is not my job to worry about if your son, daughter, wife, father, etc who has a problem. That is their problem and if I don't want to hear about it, on my own property, it is legal for me to send them on down the road.
I do not have to answer each knock at the door, every honk by the inconsiderate, every phone ring. And I do not have to explain to those who have no problem burdening others with their personal problems.

My property, my rules. Don't like my rules, hit the road.
Don't think you have to do that, wait a minute and I will educate you.

People are free to do whatever they want on their property. I reserve the same right.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

:hijacked:Yes, times and people have changed and not for the better. Remember when a handshake sealed a deal? When most people said what they mean and mean what they say? I have seen tremendous changes as I am in my fifties now. 

Remember when we didn't lock our car doors, slept with screen door latched in the summer. (until we had attempted break in). When I was a kid, the big thing was stealing gas and getting caught smoking cigarettes in school. Those days are long gone, truly the good old days.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

homebody said:


> :hijacked:Yes, times and people have changed and not for the better. Remember when a handshake sealed a deal? When most people said what they mean and mean what they say? I have seen tremendous changes as I am in my fifties now.
> 
> Remember when we didn't lock our car doors, slept with screen door latched in the summer. (until we had attempted break in). When I was a kid, the big thing was stealing gas and getting caught smoking cigarettes in school. Those days are long gone, truly the good old days.


Yep - we use to be able to do those things. And a few charming rural towns and the outlying area, so still can - 
Cities and near cities - not these days.
(It's all because of air conditioning, and not porch sitting in the evenings and getting to know your neighbors)


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

homebody said:


> :hijacked:Yes, times and people have changed and not for the better. Remember when a handshake sealed a deal? When most people said what they mean and mean what they say? I have seen tremendous changes as I am in my fifties now.
> 
> Remember when we didn't lock our car doors, slept with screen door latched in the summer. (until we had attempted break in). When I was a kid, the big thing was stealing gas and getting caught smoking cigarettes in school. Those days are long gone, truly the good old days.


Actually I still live pretty much that way, except I don't latch my screen door.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

pancho said:


> What some people fail to understand. If I buy a piece of property, pay the taxes, and live on the propery, I have the right to decide who I want on that property. Maybe some people have never worked for, saved, and built by hand their home. Maybe they have been renters all of their life. There may be many different reasons but the fact remains. As long as I own the land I will be the one who chooses who has access to that property. I will choose what actions are allowed and what is not allowed.
> The meaning ov private property should be very easy to understand. The first word should give it away. PRIVATE. Maybe some need to look that word up.
> 
> Hate to have to say it this way but some have a problem with understanding.
> ...


Yep, I get your point. Nope it's not your job to worry about anyone other then yourself. 

I own my land as well. I like being left alone, and do not like people who are pushy. I will tell them where to get in a hurry, and show them if necessary. 

The difference is that as a human, I feel an obligation to other humans. If someone is polite to me and treats me well, I will do the same in return. 

We are going around in circles. I can understand your desire to be alone (as I do), but I can not understand your feelings on other people.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Yep - we use to be able to do those things. And a few charming rural towns and the outlying area, so still can -
> Cities and near cities - not these days.
> (It's all because of air conditioning, and not porch sitting in the evenings and getting to know your neighbors)


You are very close to the truth, Angie.

Thats why I make a point to do all those things. None of my "neighbors" and I are what you would call friends, but if a strange car is in my driveway or something happens out of the ordinary, we know it. 

Nothing has changed as much as people like to believe, it's just folks perception of things. We can still be friendly with our neighbors and live comfortable in our own homes.

We can't do it if we shoot our neighbors when they come over to introduce themselves, though.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

You are absolutely correct pancho that you can choose to live however you please. That is your right. My right is to say while YOU can do that if YOU choose I don't have to agree that it is the best choice for ME. 

The sad part is that you and many others here don't see that you have already lost the war. You have surrendered to the bad side of society by locking yourselves away in your self imposed fortresses. You call it privacy I call it prison. It is fenced, with locked gates, most often with guard dogs, and armed occupants living with the thought that the next person down the road is a an evil doer. Sad, just plain sad.

I live on a county road, with a county park not a 1/4 mile from my driveway. Before they started plowing the park drive closed in the winter I used to get a few youngsters at my door that got stuck out there while making out with their girlfriends. I would look them over through the door and if I felt okay I would go pull them out, if I felt hinky I would call the sheriff's department to come assist them. I never greeted them with a gun or shot at them until they left. 

I have no gate, no fence, no guard dogs running loose, and I do not wander around my property looking for trespassers to shoot. I on occasion carry at night because I have heard we have black bears roaming around this area.

Simple civility is dying more and more each day. Be cautious, but civil, if someone is on your property why can't you just say "You are trespassing on private property and I want you to leave." If they don't then you can escalate the situation. It is hard to de-escalate after you have shot a guy who is lost and simply seeking directions.

I will protect my family against bad guys to the best of my ability. And while I am cautious of strangers I am not going to immediately assume every person I meet is a bad guy until they make me believe so.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

FyredUp said:


> You are absolutely correct pancho that you can choose to live however you please. That is your right. My right is to say while YOU can do that if YOU choose I don't have to agree that it is the best choice for ME.
> 
> The sad part is that you and many others here don't see that you have already lost the war. You have surrendered to the bad side of society by locking yourselves away in your self imposed fortresses. You call it privacy I call it prison. It is fenced, with locked gates, most often with guard dogs, and armed occupants living with the thought that the next person down the road is a an evil doer. Sad, just plain sad.
> 
> ...


Fyred up, I am glad to see I am not alone!


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

mickm said:


> Fyred up, I am glad to see I am not alone!


As am I.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mickm said:


> Yep, I get your point. Nope it's not your job to worry about anyone other then yourself.
> 
> I own my land as well. I like being left alone, and do not like people who are pushy. I will tell them where to get in a hurry, and show them if necessary.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. This whole thread was not about someone who is polite and treats others well. It was about someone setting in front of a person's house and honking their horn.

It might not be right but I have adopted an idea that has worked well for me.
I treat every person exactly as they treat me. Sort of like a mirror, you get back what you send out. If they treat me nice I will be one of the nicest people they know. That is the way I want to be and will be if given a chance. If the other person decides he needs to treat me in any other way I take that as a hint that they want to be treated in that way and try to satisfy their desire.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Yes, it did start out about a car honking at the end of a driveway.

Funny thing is, the driveway had a locked gate and no trespassing signs. There were also no instructions on the gate how to contact the property owner, like a phone number, or even a spot to leave a note explaining why they wanted to contact them and how to get in touch with them.

Pray tell, what would you have had this person do? It seems to me that honking was there only recourse.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

FyredUp said:


> You are absolutely correct pancho that you can choose to live however you please. That is your right. My right is to say while YOU can do that if YOU choose I don't have to agree that it is the best choice for ME.
> 
> The sad part is that you and many others here don't see that you have already lost the war. You have surrendered to the bad side of society by locking yourselves away in your self imposed fortresses. You call it privacy I call it prison. It is fenced, with locked gates, most often with guard dogs, and armed occupants living with the thought that the next person down the road is a an evil doer. Sad, just plain sad.
> 
> ...


No, you don't have to agree with me. Each person does what is best for them.

If you would have read my posts you would notice that I stated some of my doors do not even have a lock on them, they are impossible to lock. My house is far from a fortress, it is a bio-shelter. It is fenced, had to do that to keep livestock from roaming through my garden. My one dog is a far cry from a guard dog, she has never met a person who she didn't like. Well I had better take that back, I have a good friend who she can't stand. She goes out to the barn and doesn't return until he leaves. I do have weapons. I am a part time hunter so need some type of weapon. I also work in a part of town where the crime rate is one of the highest in the U.S. I work a rotating shift so come and go at all hours of the night. I can't count the number of times there has been someone try to rob me. Just a few weeks ago I was walking to my car. I heard a shot and the bullet hit the fence about 3ft from me.

There is a park, walking track, lake, and stable about 6 blacks from my house.

I don't wander my property looking for for trespassers to shoot. I feel no need to carry a weapon while at home. All that said, I will protect myself and my property with whatever force necessary.

If you will read back through my posts I posted about a man who I asked politely to leave my property. He didn't leave, wanted money, and dared me to do something about it. I did as he asked. I asked 2 times for him to leave.

People live in different parts of the country. Some parts are more friendly than others. Some are dangerous. Things have changed quite a bit from the way I was raised and what it is today. The house I was raised up in until I went away for college didn't have locks on any of the doors. I didn't even know what a door key was. That was years ago. The old house isn't there anymore. It was burned by someone who stole everything inside and torched it trying to cover up the crime.


----------

